# my masterbuilt conversion



## steeltowninwv (Jun 11, 2009)

im am converting my masterbuilt electric smoker to charcoal.....i completley gutted the cabinet of electronics......gonna put a chargriller side fire box on the side of the cabinet......any good ideas of what else needs to be done?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 11, 2009)

steeltowninwv
You may want to consider mounting a counter weight on your MES, on the opposite side than the firebox is mounted to keep the MES upright. 

In my opinion, a Chargriller side fire box seems quite large and overkill in size for a MES.


----------



## mikey (Jun 11, 2009)

While a chargriller sfb might be a bit much, better to have too much than not enough. As far as the mes tipping over, a jack stand under the sfb will keep it upright. I'd be curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jun 27, 2009)

almost done with this conversion...hopefully be done this weekend..ill post pics when done


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jun 29, 2009)

converted the masterbuilt electric smoker to charcoal/wood smoker...basically we built and welded on a stand.....mounted the side fire box and sealed with wood stove gasket to the stainless cabinet..welded up all holes that would maybe leak....the bad news is i have a decent leak around the door seal...contacted masterbuilt and they are on back order for like 3 more months....any ideas for a new seal...and im also still looking for a good idea to keep the firebox door shut up really well...u can see in the pic i have a brick on it for now...i fired it up tonight....i lit the coals in the side firebox..no food in the chamber......she got up to 225-230 in about 20 minutes and shes chugging along nicely..i think im gonna like this unit...im ordering the bbq guru pitminder in the morning


----------



## davenh (Jun 29, 2009)

One issue that might pop up, the insulation in that unit may melt out on ya at 300, you may exceed that near the box. Also watch for the wall flexing or bending under heat around the firebox, might need more support. That might be a reason you have a seal issue. You may also need to add a baffle to diffuse and add mass to hold heat at the bottom of the unit. 

How about some inside pics


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jun 29, 2009)

hope this unit never sees 300 degrees..but u know how that goes......and there was already a leak before i converted this unit..ill keep a lookout for the things u mentined...could a man use an oven seal to replace the manufactures seal?


----------



## controlfade (May 19, 2010)

i would love to know how this turned out. I have a 40" stainless master built electric that I am going to do for my next project and gonna do a 250 gallon propane tank next.


----------

